# Rack on Salsa Chili Con Crosso



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there a good way to put a rear rack on the Chili Con Crosso? As best I can tell, it doesn't have either eyelets for a rack. I'd like to put a Topeak rack on it. Thanks.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Old Man Mountain (OMM) Cold Springs or Sherpa: http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html

These racks mount to an included quick release at the axle and the cantilever brake mounts. Very solid. OMM racks are one of the few that consistently survive the rigors of the GDR.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

endure26 said:


> Old Man Mountain (OMM) Cold Springs or Sherpa: https://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html
> 
> These racks mount to an included quick release at the axle and the cantilever brake mounts. Very solid. OMM racks are one of the few that consistently survive the rigors of the GDR.


How difficult is it to remove the rear wheel with those OMM racks? It looks as though the skewer goes through a hole in the rack mount instead of an dropout type of opening in the rack mount? I haven't read or seen anything that shows the rack without the skewer or with the rear wheel removed. That's one of the issues that is keeping me from considering an OMM rack.









https://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/instructions/Images/TempImages/UniAxleRear02Lg.jpg

Looks like I'd have to disassemble and remove the skewer to drop the rear wheel, or undo the four screws above the skewer. Doesn't look fun in either case if the rack is loaded down with gear.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

treebound said:


> How difficult is it to remove the rear wheel with those OMM racks? It looks as though the skewer goes through a hole in the rack mount instead of an dropout type of opening in the rack mount? I haven't read or seen anything that shows the rack without the skewer or with the rear wheel removed. That's one of the issues that is keeping me from considering an OMM rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unweight the rack, remove skewer completely, remove wheel. Without the weight of the bags, the rack should stay in place, making it easier to put everything back together. You're not going to find a lot of choices.

Unless you go with a seatpost rack . . . . [shudder]


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Or you can flip the bike over or lay it on it's side and then work around the weight. If you want to carry serious loads the OMM is probably the best option going unless you go with a trailer.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Get a Carradice bag and you won't need a rack.


----------

